# Letting untamed budgies fly



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

It's my budgies second day and I want to let them stretch their wings but they are not tamed at all. Should I do it? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You should keep them in their cage for at least two weeks while they settle into their new environment. The cage should be large enough that they can stretch their wings a bit while inside. The minimum size for two budgies is 30 x 18 x 18 inches  

Right now they're very stressed and it will be worse for them in the long run if you let them out now. Focus on making them feel safe and at home by playing soft music in the room where they are, and covering their cage a little bit with a sheet. You can also sit by their cage and talk to them, but don't open their cage or try to put your hand in for several weeks. It's essential they settle into their environment first. 

Best of luck!


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Well having a large cage is hard atm because I moving to New country and I am taking it with me. In there I can get bigger cage. I am moving next month. And I will them inside and I am watching them having this nap.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yep. The large cage that I am buying will be after one month because I am moving to another country and getting large right now will be stupid. But I am getting them the cage when I move. Right now they are having the nap at afternoon.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are beautiful  

I'm glad they're feeling comfortable enough to have a nap! I'm so glad they found someone to care for them :thumbup:


----------

